# 69 GTO grill color?



## 69GTO (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey guys, I put my introduction over in the "General Discussion" under the new GTO section. 

Anyways, I have a question. I am thinking of repainting the grill on my 69 GTO black. I see many of them this way and I like it. Was this an option in 69? Maybe just on the judges? If so, what shade of black (gloss, flat, etc) did they get painted?


----------



## 69GTO (Apr 23, 2005)

Nobody knows?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't know if it was an option, but all the black grills I have seen look like flat black.


----------



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

According to 2 GTO books I have, in the pictures the front grilles are gray not black. I cant find any option list that shows black was offered.


----------



## 69GTO (Apr 23, 2005)

jdc916 said:


> According to 2 GTO books I have, in the pictures the front grilles are gray not black. I cant find any option list that shows black was offered.


I guess that there are so many around just because guys like the look.....


----------



## geeteoh (Jul 27, 2004)

Regular GTOs use a silver over the entire grille. I used the same light silver paint as my Rally II wheels. The paint is avail from Year One. If you have hideaways, then the background on the doors are flat black. Spray them all black first, then tape off all the holes, paint silver. It works great. 

Judges use flat black on the egg crate grille part while the outside edges are silver. The hideaway doors are easier to paint for a Judge. Most people that restore their non-Judge GTOs will use the Judge "blacked" out paint sckeme because it is easier to paint than the stock method.

I do not know what "shade" of flat black is used.


----------

